# Sub-Contractors Metro Detroit Area



## sam87jw (Feb 6, 2014)

*Subs SE Michigan*

We are looking for good sub-contractors to help with our plowing/salting for the 2015-16 season. We offer competitive pay, guaranteed routes, on time pay.

Looking for operators and equipment owners!

Troy, Warren, Lapeer, Romeo, Washington, Frasier

check out our website or call for more info

www.declarkslandscaping.com
586-752-7200


----------

